# Summer's Tale



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

Here is the unzipped version of the Zipwaltz posted previously.


__
https://soundcloud.com/bianca-piemonte%2Fsummers-tale141009

Mainly it is a harmonic study on a given subject (from Tchaikovsky, The Seasons for piano).
The ending is just like that, it is not unfinished.
Hope you enjoy.


----------

